# Should I bring a 14' aluminum boat to the OBX



## bruceinva (Feb 28, 2008)

I am wondering if it is worth towing my 14' V-hull aluminum boat to the OBX. I will be staying in Avon with the family on a canal, so water access is no problem. I usually just surf fish but staying on a canal has got me thinking. 

I don't really want to test my boat or my boating skills in a 14fter, so I intend to stay in the sound and avoid potentially hazardous inlets. I am looking for some easy fishing for my myself and my 5yr old, the equivalent to fishing on a lake. 

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## jonathangaul (May 6, 2009)

I was in the OBX last June, stayed in KittyHawk, and had a blast! As for the fishing, we rented a pontoon boat for like $300 for the day to fish the sound. Awesome time but so shallow, the only action we had was dodging the wakes from million dollar yachts, and seeing a pod of bottlenose dolphin. As for the ocean, talked to some locals who said the OBX Inlet is one of the most dangerous on the E. Coast, certainly too dangerous for a 14' boat. I would leave the boat home. There are plenty of piers to fish from that only charge around $5, as well as tons of charters, begging you to go out. Hope this helps, have fun!


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, OBX is one of the most dangerous, I've heard quite a few horor stories about that inlet. I've been boating since I was 5 years old with my dad, and I wouldn't take a 26ft boat out of there, muchless a 14ft!


----------



## bruceinva (Feb 28, 2008)

*obx small boat opportunities or maybe kayaking*

I dragged a 19" boat out a couple of years ago and it was no fun trying to stay in the narrow channels and explore the sound at the same time. 

I will probably leave it a home.

Maybe I will post a thread to hook up with some people kayaking the sound instead.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Stop through on your way Bruce...Drum fishing is on!!!


----------

